# Granite Repair



## MarkDeck (Dec 24, 2011)

So the granite counter in my own home got damaged. 

Looking to see if it is repairable? Photos are below. 

I tried calling the original installers but they are not interested in repair work.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If you have all the pieces try some super glue...


----------



## MarkDeck (Dec 24, 2011)

griz said:


> If you have all the pieces try some super glue...


I have all the pieces, I just don't want it looking hacked together.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

MarkDeck said:


> I have all the pieces, I just don't want it looking hacked together.



Could be tough...

How did it break like that?


----------



## MarkDeck (Dec 24, 2011)

griz said:


> Could be tough...
> 
> How did it break like that?


A clock that didn't even get scratched.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Mix same color epoxy, it will blend right in and it will hold... if you can't get in on your own, have a Granite place do it, they will charge you for this next to nothing.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Color matched epoxy like the others said. Id super glue those large chunks on first.

I had granite guys fill some divits in my granite counter tops 3 years ago. Still in where there suppose to be. Held up fine.


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't bother with the crazy glue. Use Epoxy 330 by Hughes Assosciates. water clear, tintable, strong, very water resistant, HARD...hard enough to grind, sand, and polish. About $20 in TO for more than you need, way more. A good source for tints is any place that sells supplies for marine repair and restoration. Those guys are always matching epoxy resin colours and will know if the tints are compatible with epoxy.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

im with grumpy no super glue epoxy, im on board with greg 24k also


----------



## MarkDeck (Dec 24, 2011)

I spoke with another granite company today, they would not come out for a repair job. 

Thanks for all the advice, Looks like I may end up repairing it myself. The tinted epoxy seams like a good solution.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

*spike7*

yeah , the correct epoxy is the way to go

we had to repair a granite top that snapped in a kitchen island ( about 2 X 4 FT. SECTION )
they have a live in chef , and he was pretty abusive to the tops. plus the original insaller didn`t put down a plywood sub-counter
we epoxed that counter together , and also intalled support uner the 2 sections where we could( its a 9 foot top , and too heavy to remove)
it went together so well the joint just looked alike a natural vein in the granite.
put masking tape as close as you can to the 2 joints , so you avoid getting expoxy all over the place
keep acetone close by to clean off any excess.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I would say like the others said, color matched epoxy.

I broke a piece of marble one time about 20 minutes after I picked it up from the local stone shop. I went back and they got me all fixed up, a little epoxy and you couldn't even tell it was ever broken. 



Dave


----------

